# Jonas Green 4/20, no fish



## fishman3 (Mar 24, 2016)

I was at Jonas Green yesterday, 5 to 7PM. Nice day to be out there. I was only one on the pier, there were few people fishing from bank/rock. But no sign of fish, no bite. Tried bottom and surface using bobber with frozen shrimp. Was hoping at least few wp. Anyway, will try soon again.


----------



## davann2 (May 25, 2010)

I went there on Saturday (opening day for Rocks). Fished from the pier. There was a guy catching wp on grass shrimp. I caught about 8 on night crawler and blood worms. There was another gentleman who was catching wp on bloods. All in all was not a bad afternoon. Got there about 3:30 and left at 8.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Is that VA. or MD.?


----------



## fishman3 (Mar 24, 2016)

Well done Dav. Guess I was not doing it right.


----------



## fishman3 (Mar 24, 2016)

Andy, thats in Annapolis, MD.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

fishman3 said:


> Well done Dav. Guess I was not doing it right.


The right bait is crucial!!!:fishing:


----------



## davann2 (May 25, 2010)

Thanks fishman3. Big Rad you are right about the right bait as earlier the grass shrimp was catching them. By the afternoon it was the Bloods and night crawlers. The interesting thing is that the biggest ones were caught on nightcrawlers.


----------



## Mike00027 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hope I have some luck there tomorrow, first time out this year! I'll try the bloods and night crawlers.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Typically, you will not get good numbers of perch in the Severn until mid-May. The perch just spawned and there is no consistency to to their behavior. By June, they should be pretty thick in the shallows. I think you are better using night crawlers or any garden worm than frozen shrimp. Buying bloodworms to catch white perch gets pricey fast. 

A bobber rig may be useful standing by the rocks/somewhere shallow.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Peeler crab works great for Perch, but they're also gotten expensive.

My father liked soft shell clams for perch, and we caught a lot of them on it. Anyone still use clams?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

bluefish1928 said:


> Typically, you will not get good numbers of perch in the Severn until mid-May. The perch just spawned and there is no consistency to to their behavior. By June, they should be pretty thick in the shallows. I think you are better using night crawlers or any garden worm than frozen shrimp. Buying bloodworms to catch white perch gets pricey fast.
> 
> A bobber rig may be useful standing by the rocks/somewhere shallow.


 X2 That's what I am waiting for. Waiting for the perch to come out of the rivers spawning grounds. Then you won't even need bait. Catch all you want on lures from land/piers. Might even catch a rockfish or two-three- or four. Think I will start checking sometime in May.


----------



## ILOVECROAKER (Apr 23, 2012)

davann2 said:


> View attachment 18023
> View attachment 18023
> 
> I went there on Saturday (opening day for Rocks). Fished from the pier. There was a guy catching wp on grass shrimp. I caught about 8 on night crawler and blood worms. There was another gentleman who was catching wp on bloods. All in all was not a bad afternoon. Got there about 3:30 and left at 8.


So when you caught your fish, was it all at once or spread out?


----------



## davann2 (May 25, 2010)

First 3 were back to back. Than the rest was spaced out.


----------



## fishman3 (Mar 24, 2016)

Andy, please let us know when you catch some.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

andypat said:


> X2 That's what I am waiting for. Waiting for the perch to come out of the rivers spawning grounds. Then you won't even need bait. Catch all you want on lures from land/piers. Might even catch a rockfish or two-three- or four. Think I will start checking sometime in May.


18 rockfish is best number count this year for me in under 2 hours. However, I did skunked 3 times out of 22 attempts...86% success rate isn't too bad I guess.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

fishman3 said:


> Andy, please let us know when you catch some.


 I will let everyone know fishman3. I am a fish picture posting freak now that I am retired from the big time


----------



## bobchill (Jul 10, 2015)

I stopped by jonas with the wife and kids to have a waterfront picnic. I had my rods with me but there was no action. Talked to a couple folks fishing the rocks and it was a skunk all around. Didn't see any pier guys catching. 

There was a small army of serious kayak guys going out in search of stripers for c&r action. One guy had a propeller/pedal rig, fish finder, and go pro mounted on the bow. Pretty cool how far kayak fishing tech is getting.


----------



## Mike00027 (Apr 26, 2014)

I caught a dozen Saturday, the biggest being a whopping 11 inches!


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

bobchill said:


> I stopped by jonas with the wife and kids to have a waterfront picnic. I had my rods with me but there was no action. Talked to a couple folks fishing the rocks and it was a skunk all around. Didn't see any pier guys catching.
> 
> There was a small army of serious kayak guys going out in search of stripers for c&r action. One guy had a propeller/pedal rig, fish finder, and go pro mounted on the bow. Pretty cool how far kayak fishing tech is getting.


Those pedal rig yaks haul ass. A bit pricey, but probably worth every penny.

Jonas Greene can be pretty happless. I have seen some keeper Rock from there in the summer tho, Blues too, off the end of the bridge near the fence. There is a deep drop off out there near the bouy towards the end.
Bloodworms on a fishfinder rig is the ticket.


----------



## fishman3 (Mar 24, 2016)

Good catch Mike. What bait?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Mike00027 said:


> I caught a dozen Saturday, the biggest being a whopping 11 inches!
> 
> View attachment 18039


 From shore, or in a boat?


----------



## Mike00027 (Apr 26, 2014)

I was on the pier near the middle casting away from the bridge. I was using bw and crawlers on 2 rods. The day started off very slow with one catch in the first few hours so I gave up on the night crawlers since I didn't want to waste the bw. I did have a few bites on them but none hooked, probably because I was just cutting them in half lol. Too much free stuff hanging off the end.


----------

